

Stuck with .net - keltex
http://blog.keltex.com/post/1178901096/stuck-with-dotnet

======
wccrawford
Wait, so .net is boring because he hasn't been taking on new projects, and
just has old ones?

While I suppose changing languages can fix that, so can just taking on new
clients in the language you already use.

And you are never 'stuck' with a language unless you let yourself think you
are.

